# Out of these players, who has impressed you the most?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I will include Wally World because he has played for our team this season. 

Who has impressed you the most this season. Who you never thought would exceed your expectations?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd go with Hassell really upgrading he's Offensive production for us and still keeps the Hassell he is known for.like it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

What is it with great defensive players who previously could not hit a shot become good scorers as well? Hassell, Bell, Bowen (from 3 at least), etc. I guess that shows if you work hard on defense, the rest will fall into place.

I voted Banks. His play hasn't been the most consistent, but when he's on he can definitely kill another team. His outside shot seems to have improved quite a bit. I hope he can keep it up, because the Wolves could definitely use his scoring in this stretch run. I can't say I didn't expect him to play well though, because when he was getting minutes early in the season he was doing well. Then for some reason they decided not to play him.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

the main event said:


> I'd go with Hassell really upgrading he's Offensive production for us and still keeps the Hassell he is known for.like it.


Agreed.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i was gonna go with hassell but just decided to go with banks becuz i thought he was a total bust but has been impressive for us thus far but cant disagreee with hassell


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Then for some reason they decided not to play him.


Glenn Rivers is a terrible coach?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the season as a whole... hassel.
but if its just as their impact on the wolves id say banks, he's been great when given time and will hopefully continue to impress for the rest of the season


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Kevin Garnett - having an exceptional year, but I already knew what he could do

Ricky Davis - see above

Marcus Banks - pleasantly surprised when he actually got minutes. Thanks Glenn.:|

Trenton Hassell - didn't realize he had an offensive game, especially in the post

Marko Jaric - More disappointed than anything, especially seeing what Cassell is doing 
with the Clipps

Eddie Griffin - he's a beast on D, but he really has zero offensive game

Wally Szczerbiak - same as KG/Slick

Rashad McCants - I have not been impressed at all. He has flashes, but his shot selection is just hideous. All the physical tools are there, though; just have to see if he puts it together.

Mark Madsen - shouldn't even be an option

Justin Reed - playing well, but not enough to blow me away

Troy Hudson - sucks

Michael Olowokandi - sucks

Mark Blount - sucks

Ronald Dupree - haven't seen any of him

I give a slight nod to Hassell, because I knew Banks had it in him the whole time.


----------



## fishpepin (Nov 2, 2005)

I went with Justin Reed for the fact that nobody expceted anything from him and I think he has proven to be a valuable player for us. 

Actually I have been least impressed with Dwane Casey!! He's the worst of the new Wolves


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ill say banks but really none of the guys are impresive


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I went with Wally Szerbiak for his grace in a bad situation, not whining when traded from a decent team to a rotten one, and because Wally leaving/Banks, Williams, Blount arriving hasn't improved the TWolves.

Laurie


----------

